# briggs 92900



## vogttp (Jan 23, 2005)

I just "aquired" an old briggs 92900 series 3.5 hp engine. I assume this ran a mower because of the vertical shaft, but it also has a small horizontal shaft with a small sprocket mounted to it. Can anyone tell me what this was for? Also, can I use it to power something else? The engine seems to run strong.
Thanks!


----------



## scrench (Dec 8, 2004)

i would say a self propelled push mower


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah self propelled mower. most likely an old type. oh yeah them 3.5 briggs run strong. use one on my yard gets the heavy stuff. 3 feet tall stuff sometimes. good engine. oh and what exactly are you gonna power. small scooter sounds like an idea to me :lol: or just use it on a mower.


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

i have 2 92900 series engines one has a broke compression release the other just wont start, compression, spark and fuel all good. just dont do anything
then again its older than me
maybe since it prob. has like 2000 hours on it, is starting to lock up from being old even though its had the right amount of good oil in it its whole life


----------



## roperdude91 (Nov 10, 2004)

vogttp said:


> I just "aquired" an old briggs 92900 series 3.5 hp engine. I assume this ran a mower because of the vertical shaft, but it also has a small horizontal shaft with a small sprocket mounted to it. Can anyone tell me what this was for? Also, can I use it to power something else? The engine seems to run strong.
> Thanks!


you can use it for a yardvac.
ya cant mount them horizontally, gas will pour out and it wont be able to splash the oil around :freak:


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

but it would make a good scooter motor with a belt off the side pulley or to use on a self propelled mower. not much more then that.


----------



## Bowman's (Dec 16, 2004)

The gear runs off the cam shaft It is a low RPM gear. Also it will not take much abuse. Some of the 3.5hp vertical shaft motors were used on old tillers and snowblowers.


----------

